# Memorial Day Weekend 2010



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow - it's hard to believe but Memorial Day 2010 weekend is 9 months away! Which means reservations can be made NOW at Oregon and Washington state parks.

Since the weather can be a bit unpredictable on our side of the mountains (and we wanted a better chance of sunshine!), we made our reservations in Eastern Washington at Pearrygin Lake State Park that weekend (site #37). There will be a Rodeo that weekend in nearby Winthrop. Kids will love that!

While I was online, I also made reservations Mother's Day Weekend (May 7-9) at Wenatchee Confluence State Park (site #3). We wanted to be somewhat close to Leavenworth to attend the Maifest event. Wenatchee is about 25-30 miles from Leavenworth.

If anyone is interested in these same events and parks, you're more than welcome to join us!

It'll be our 1st time to camp on the eastern side of WA state and thought Spring would be the best time to visit - better chance of sunshine and not too hot or too dry. Anyone ever been to either of these parks?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

The Stephensons said:


> Wow - it's hard to believe but Memorial Day 2010 weekend is 9 months away! Which means reservations can be made NOW at Oregon and Washington state parks.
> 
> Since the weather can be a bit unpredictable on our side of the mountains (and we wanted a better chance of sunshine!), we made our reservations in Eastern Washington at Pearrygin Lake State Park that weekend (site #37). There will be a Rodeo that weekend in nearby Winthrop. Kids will love that!
> 
> ...


We are looking it over right now!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Wow - it's hard to believe but Memorial Day 2010 weekend is 9 months away! Which means reservations can be made NOW at Oregon and Washington state parks.
> 
> Since the weather can be a bit unpredictable on our side of the mountains (and we wanted a better chance of sunshine!), we made our reservations in Eastern Washington at Pearrygin Lake State Park that weekend (site #37). There will be a Rodeo that weekend in nearby Winthrop. Kids will love that!
> 
> ...


We are looking it over right now!








[/quote]

Just a note, we have camped at this spot a couple of times and it is a nice campground. If I remember correctly, the last time we were there was mid-July and it was 101 degrees at 6pm!! Should be some cooler in May. Unfortunately, we will be in the midst of preparation for our landcruise and won't be able to make this gathering. j


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Rick reminded me we are at Kape Kiwanda Memorial Day 2010









Not sure yet on Mothers Day


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

We will be in site 206 at Mossyrock Park in Mossyrock Washington.







5-27 thru 5-31 2010


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

jozway said:


> We will be in site 206 at Mossyrock Park in Mossyrock Washington.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like Mossyrock? That's one destination we're thinking of going next summer. Do you have a favorite spot?


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

The Stephensons said:


> We will be in site 206 at Mossyrock Park in Mossyrock Washington.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like Mossyrock? That's one destination we're thinking of going next summer. Do you have a favorite spot?
[/quote]

Sites 18-23 are all nice. We always get 205 and 206 because my dad dont want to get pitch on his truck. I really like this park. It's hard for me to camp at other places knowing how nice mossyrock is. Kinda set's our standard's high.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BUMP!

we have Crismons, Doxiedoglover, Bluewedge, and Timber, my friends the Lee's, and my daughter Jen and Taylin in a cottage. Anyone else? Am I forgetting anyone?


----------

